# Peter Jackson gets green light to film THE HOBBIT



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dust off those copies of THE RED BOOK OF WESTMARCH:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2010/oct/18/peter-jackson-hobbit?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Discuss!

Personally, I want to see what he does with the opening Bag-End scene... and the scene with the trolls... and the other trolls... and Beorn... and Mirkwood... and coming to Dale.... and the Lonely Mountain... and the Battle of the Five Armies.....

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yeah.... RIDDLES IN THE DARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Great news!  I loved his Lord of the Rings movies!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Since he's starting it next year, it means it'll be a finished product in 2025.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Yesterday I had a conversations with a friend about this.  My friend is happy and excited.  I'm worried that making this movie is a mistake.

The Lord of the Rings movies are classics, or a least will be considered classics in a few years.  People (myself included) have fond memories of them.  They were filmed together at a certain time, with certain people, when the magic just happened.  The time, place, and talent were just right to make these movies perfect.

I worry that The Hobbit films can't replicate that.  That they'll tarnish people's memories of the movies.  That they might even tarnish the franchise.

Think Phantom Menace.

Also, remember that people will walk into the theatre expecting something grand and epic.  They still remember The Return of the King.  The Hobbit is not that kind of book; it won't be that kind of movie.  I worry that will disappoint people.

Think Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull.

If something is perfect... leave it alone.  The Lord of the Rings, I feel, are perfect movies.  You don't want to mess with that.  Any new films, I feel, are just too risky.  You don't want to risk a weak film which could, in a sense, devalue the entire franchise.

For the same reason, I don't want J.K. Rowling to write any more Harry Potter books.  They too are perfect as they are.  Let them be.

It could be I'm wrong, and that Peter Jackson will create amazing films.  I just think it's a very risky move.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well said, Daniel.... would Jackson have been better served making TH at the same time? Especially with the characters of Bilbo, Gollum, Gloin and Gandalf already on set?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Well said, Daniel.... would Jackson have been better served making TH at the same time? Especially with the characters of Bilbo, Gollum, Gloin and Gandalf already on set?


Maybe he should choose a book from the Book Bazaar to turn into a movie?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Maybe he should choose a book from the Book Bazaar to turn into a movie?


Haha *slides a few over*


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Good points, Daniel.  Still, though, I'm excited and looking forward


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The stone trolls were in the first LOTR movie, I wonder if they will look the same after that scene in The Hobbit. I don't see any way the studio would NOT make The Hobbit after the success of LOTR, so the fact that Jackson is back in charge makes it most likely to be good.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Am I worried it won't do well? Maybe. But how many people list the Hobbit as their favorite over the rest of the LotR trilogy? This could do phenomenally well. And come on, lack of epic? Battle of Five Armies man. I can't freaking wait.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Am I worried it won't do well? Maybe. But how many people list the Hobbit as their favorite over the rest of the LotR trilogy? This could do phenomenally well. And come on, lack of epic? Battle of Five Armies man. I can't freaking wait.


I'm definitely excited too. I'm 90% sure it'll be fantastic. But that 10% worried that Peter Jackson will pull a George Lucas. 

Who's going to play Bilbo? Ian Holm is 79 now, and might be in his 80s by the time filming starts; probably too old to play a younger Bilbo.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Who's going to play Bilbo? Ian Holm is 79 now, and might be in his 80s by the time filming starts; probably too old to play a younger Bilbo.


Martin Freeman!

I suggested him on a Tolkien message board *years* ago, so I now take credit that his is the most heavily-rumoured name. 

What we still don't know is how much of the filming will take place here in New Zealand.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> What we still don't know is how much of the filming will take place here in New Zealand.


I'd say all of it... at least Hobbiton should be in Matamata again.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I'd say all of it... at least Hobbiton should be in Matamata again.


Perhaps you haven't heard about the situation with the local actors' union, which Jackson has stated will threaten the chances of filming here. But yes, we're trying to be optimistic.  And the Hobbiton set at Matamata is highly likely to be used again.

I'm hoping that Mount Taranaki will be used for the Lonely Mountain:


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm with you Daniel.  It worries me.  I will still watch it no matter what, but I'd hate to see it ruin everything like Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull.  I loved the originals but I just could watch that sacrilege.  I did like the Star Wars prequels and the originals. So, maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Perhaps you haven't heard about the situation with the local actors' union, which Jackson has stated will threaten the chances of filming here. But yes, we're trying to be optimistic.  And the Hobbiton set at Matamata is highly likely to be used again.
> 
> I'm hoping that Mount Taranaki will be used for the Lonely Mountain:


That is a gorgeous picture and would def make a fantastic Lonely Mountain - which mountain range in NZ was used for the scenes above the Mines of Moria?

As for The Hobbit being filmed - i think that it would have been far better for it to be filmed at the same time as LOTR - can you believe it will be 10 years since LOTR FOTR was released?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe that union-snafu thing was fixed up, and they're definitely filming in New Zealand.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

SneezyCharmed said:


> That is a gorgeous picture and would def make a fantastic Lonely Mountain


Thanks! It was taken from the garden of a Bed & Breakfast we stayed at one weekend. We arrived in pouring rain, and you wouldn't have known there was a mountain. Next morning we awoke to sunshine and that view.



> which mountain range in NZ was used for the scenes above the Mines of Moria?
> 
> For the scenes just after they exit the Mines, Mt Owen, near Murchison, which is towards the top left corner of the South Island. It's in the Marino Mountains.
> 
> The area around the Dimrill Dale was filmed near Lake Alta in the Remarkables Range, which is near Queenstown (also in the South Island).


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I believe that union-snafu thing was fixed up, and they're definitely filming in New Zealand.


Not according to either Peter Jackson or the union.  This is big news here in New Zealand, as the movies will have quite an effect on our economy, and there are news items on it every day. The signs *are* fairly hopeful - both parties want the same outcome, after all - but it's not settled yet.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

It's about time!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Perhaps you haven't heard about the situation with the local actors' union, which Jackson has stated will threaten the chances of filming here. But yes, we're trying to be optimistic.  And the Hobbiton set at Matamata is highly likely to be used again.
> 
> I'm hoping that Mount Taranaki will be used for the Lonely Mountain:


That picture... epic.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

As I understand it, The Hobbit will be done in _two _movies. I have high hopes for it. Peter Jackson is the only choice, as he loves the books. They have to be done by someone who truly loves them, someone who is not just out to make a buck. Historically, fantasy has been very hard to bring to film and not end up with a stinker.
http://derhobbit-film.de/indexengl.shtml
-BVL


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

personally, "The Hobbit" was my favorite of the series, and I'd be interested to see how it's handled. Movies from novels always have their disappointments, but I'm willing to give it a watch and see how it compares. TLOTR movies brough Gollum alive for me in ways I didn't expect, even if some of the other things were disappointing


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

This is a bit off topic... but I'm REALLY waiting to see the Game of Thrones mini series.  I'm hoping this can equal the Lord of the Rings movies, or at least come close.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jackson set the bar extremely high when he did LOTR. No one else attempted anything in such size and scope since because they don't want to fail, or be known as the film that didn't come close.

With Jackson, we know what we're getting, and Weta is on par with ILM when it comes to effects. They have forced perspective for the hobbits worked out.

I wouldn't be worried. This will be a fantastic film. If it's two films, then I'd be a little concerned -- especially if they go into the appendices like they did with LOTR. I'd be concerned to wit that there aren't many people who have read the appendices but have read The Hobbit, and you know there will be people who'll say, "That wasn't in The Hobbit. Stay true to the book!"


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I'd be concerned to wit that there aren't many people who have read the appendices but have read The Hobbit, and you know there will be people who'll say, "That wasn't in The Hobbit. Stay true to the book!"


As I've said repeatedly, I love the Lord of the Rings movies. They're among my favorites. But I felt like the only WEAK parts in the movies... are those not taken from the books. The extended role of Arwen, for example, or the silly drinking game between Legoles and Gimli. Those somehow felt weak compared to those scenes actually taken from Tolkien. I'm not a purist; I realize some changes need to be made. I certainly didn't watch the movies going, "Fail, they slightly changed this bit!" Generally, though, the movies did brilliantly when they stayed true to Tolkien's story. They felt a little weak when they added their own material. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> As I've said repeatedly, I love the Lord of the Rings movies. They're among my favorites. But I felt like the only WEAK parts in the movies... are those not taken from the books. The extended role of Arwen, for example, or the silly drinking game between Legoles and Gimli. Those somehow felt weak compared to those scenes actually taken from Tolkien. I'm not a purist; I realize some changes need to be made. I certainly didn't watch the movies going, "Fail, they slightly changed this bit!" Generally, though, the movies did brilliantly when they stayed true to Tolkien's story. They felt a little weak when they added their own material. Just my $0.02.


It's the dwarves that go swimmin', with little hairy womennnnn!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I have worries. While I think PJ will do fine directing it and he has already spent 2 years with Del Toro working on the project, I am highly skeptical of the FIVE HUNDRED MILLION DOLLAR budget! What could they possibly spend that kind of money on? They could probably build their own 1:1 scale MOUNTAIN for that kind of cash! I'm worried PJ will get away from the fantastic real sets and forced perspective shots and go to lots of CGI or ridiculous 3D effects or something. Makes me wonder if he wants to CGI animate all the dwarves heads or something, in response to the terrible time Rhys Davies had with the make-up. While it worked well for Gollum, too much of that stuff and it gets ridiculous. I want to see a film, not a video game*

*I exempt Cameron and "Avatar" from this statement, that dude knows how to do CGI, he is in a class by himself.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> The stone trolls were in the first LOTR movie, I wonder if they will look the same after that scene in The Hobbit. I don't see any way the studio would NOT make The Hobbit after the success of LOTR, so the fact that Jackson is back in charge makes it most likely to be good.


I agree, R., and am glad this is finally going ahead. Just bummed that it will probably be at least a couple of years before we get to see it.

My son will be thrilled. He watches the LOTR movies over and over and over and . . .


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not at all concerned now that Jackson is on board to take over control.  Do you people remember all the hand wringing and head banging that went on before Fellowship came out?  How many many people were predicting a total disaster?  The purist Hobbit people will never be satisfied with the any version that is filmed.  The rest of us will just get to enjoy another epic and satisfying movie experience.  I was never a fan of the books - the language was too flowery and I didn't care for the writing style.  Took me many years to read all of them but I made it through.  The movies I loved though.  They bought that entire world to life for me.  Despite the fact that parts of the book were left out and somethings added to the story line.  Boo hoo that we have to wait until late 2012 to see the results.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not getting my hopes up too much. This project seems to be snake-bit. But, I can't think of anyone I'd rather have at the helm.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Lots of news on the movies at TheOneRing.net: http://www.theonering.net/torwp/

Disclaimer: I'm an admin on that site.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

"Who's Martin Freeman? He's a goofy-looking British guy. Which makes him perfect for The Hobbit."

http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/879633--martin-freeman-to-play-bilbo-baggins-in-the-hobbit


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

You know what would make a good movie, the story of JRR Tolkien.  How he and his freinds that were all writters went off to fight in WWI and he was the only one that survived.  How he took some ideas from all his friends that passed on and let their ideas live on in his works.  How he was one of the few writers who experienced the trenches of WWI and yet has good overcome evil in his works.

I used to have a good book about his life and times during the Great War, but I gave it to a student who really liked his works as a graduation present.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

RorySM said:


> You know what would make a good movie, the story of JRR Tolkien. How he and his freinds that were all writters went off to fight in WWI and he was the only one that survived. How he took some ideas from all his friends that passed on and let their ideas live on in his works. How he was one of the few writers who experienced the trenches of WWI and yet has good overcome evil in his works.
> 
> I used to have a good book about his life and times during the Great War, but I gave it to a student who really liked his works as a graduation present.


I agree. He has a fantastic, inspiring story. Peter Jackson did include some very well-made documentaries about Tolkien on the LOTRs DVDs.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> "Who's Martin Freeman? He's a goofy-looking British guy. Which makes him perfect for The Hobbit."
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/879633--martin-freeman-to-play-bilbo-baggins-in-the-hobbit


That was a snarky article. I'm sure playing Bilbo will open up many bigger movie roles for Freeman.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay for Martin Freeman! I picked him as Bilbo at least five years ago. 

Much nail-biting here in New Zealand, though. Warners executives are coming to NZ on Monday, and unless we (all four million of us) manage to change their minds, they're going to set about moving the production away from New Zealand. It's estimated that it would cost New Zealand $1.5 billion to lose this (and our dollar has dropped, partly on the prospect of this loss). The Prime Minister plans to meet the people from Warners, possibly with the Minister of Finance and the Minister of Economic Development. We're taking it seriously!


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, I can't wait! There are so many awesome visual scenes in _The Hobbit_ that I would love to see on film if PJ is doing it. I feel that PJ's biggest strength with LOTR was how closely his vision matched the setting in my head. He did a great job with the cast in LOTR as well. I had a few quibbles with his character development in LOTR (I felt Frodo got shortchanged or upstaged at times) but there's always going to be something when one is a diehard LOTR purist like me, and all in all, the movies were awesome visually. So I'm looking forward to _The Hobbit_!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought I read that the NZ actors' strike is over.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I thought I read that the NZ actors' strike is over.


It's complicated, and many pages of web commentary have been devoted to it. Yes, the boycott has been lifted, but the mutual blaming will go on for a while yet. In the meantime, Warners say they no longer see New Zealand as a stable place for filming, and have been investigating several other countries. At this point New Zealand has to try and win filming back. The chat today, here and in Hollywood, is making that sound a bit more likely, which is great.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It would be a shame to not use the Hobbiton set that I understand is still there. Plus, New Zealand gave the other films a unique look. They made me want to see the place for myself someday.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

To be honest (don't shoot me), I felt that the Shire was a bit too _perfect _in the movies. I had wanted to see more moss, a few more clouds, more weeds among all the flowers, and just see a more rugged, realistic place that is still peaceful and beautiful. It all looked too fairytale to me, too manicured, which I don't think Tolkien was going for. Tolkien's Shire was more like a John Constable painting, less like the set of the Telletubies.

The other locations of Middle Earth were created beautifully, however.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I actually agree with you, Daniel. It was just a bit too... precise.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Clever video in support of keeping the movies in New Zealand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tu49X4EsT0


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

When Gandalf's cart went between the stone walls and the camera opened up into Hobbiton, I remember that I gasped. Keep in mind I never gasp. That was Hobbiton as I first read it when I was 11. To me, Bag-End was perfect; the green door with the knob in the center. It was perfection I had never before seen.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

In case you haven't seen them yet... The Hobbit Casting News

The official cast list has been announced. You can see pics of the actors in the link above.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I am not at all worried about the movies.  I'm only bummed that they waited this long and Ian Holm will not play Bilbo.  Remember, Gandalf said to him when he saw him: "You haven't aged a day."  And he's not supposed to with that ring in his pocket all the time.  I don't know who this Martin Freeman is and I'm sure he'll be fine, but Holm is one of my all-time favorite actors and it's a shame he's no longer in the running for the part.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Having never seen a movie that measured up to the book, I have to say I enjoyed the LOTR movies. I just hope Mr. Jackson realizes that, The Hobbit, is more youth fiction than LOTR is. No doubt he'll do a creditable job of it, he usually does, but since movies are for people who don't have enough imagination to read the book, I'm taking a wait and see view. Hmmm, that sounds a bit snobbish.  What I meant was that book movies seem to relieve the watcher from having to use their imagination.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

National crisis averted: 'Hobbit' to stay in New Zealand

http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/movies/article/881654--national-crisis-averted-hobbit-to-stay-in-new-zealand?bn=1


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I loved The Lord of the Rings movies. However, I loved the original Star Wars trilogy as well and I was disappointed with the later releases. I hope that's not the case with the Hobits.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes! The Precious is saved! Much partying here overnight.


----------

